# zapatillas de andar por casa



## Lienzo

Hola, 

¿Cómo puedo adaptar esta frase para un texto que se leerá en América? 
"Le gusta ir en zapatillas de andar por casa en lugar de ponerse zapatos". 
Habla de un hombre. Se entiende bien esta frase por allá? O es mejor la palabra 'pantuflas'? Aquí va un foto: 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JwTc3Hl7XE0/TA1PpGIgfFI/AAAAAAAAAB0/uX49dhSUw1U/s320/zapatillas-de-andar-por-casa.jpg

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cacarulo

Por acá, pantuflas.
Zapatillas son esto: http://images03.olx.com.ar/ui/6/44/...-Zapatillas-all-star-converse--1274177894.jpg

Y también esto: 
http://www.wim-electricidad.com.ar/fotos/de441ad1803b89c05d7ea7a42c2babdb0803.JPG


----------



## utrerana

Hola:
Por aquí las llamamos babuchas, no se si se usará en otros sitios o sólo por aquí.
Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

cacarulo said:


> Por acá, pantuflas. […]


Lo mismo en Chile.
Me parece que "_zapatillas de estar/andar por casa_" es un término usado sólo en España.


----------



## Lienzo

Gracias! Me queda claro lo de España y Arg y Chile, ¿alguien de otro país que me quiera ayudar? Alguien de Perú o México??


----------



## flljob

Pantuflas, pero también chanclas e incluso babuchas.


----------



## pewen

En mi natal sur de Chile se solía decir "chancletas" claro que ya no se usa porque eso demuestra que "somos demasiado antiguos o viejos".  Es curioso que incluso en un mismo país las cosas cambien de nombre.  Otro ejemplo: Cuando fui adolescente en mi tierra los jeans eran conocidos genéricamente como "Pecos Bill" (en alusión a la marca más conocida que en ese entonces existía y probablemente era la única  y así suma y sigue.


----------



## oa2169

Pantuflas se usa poco en mi medio pero se entiende.


Usamos chanclas, chancletas y arrastraderas aunque está quedando en desuso. 

Un saludo.


----------



## cbrena

También chinelas.


----------



## cacarulo

cbrena said:


> También chinelas.



 


¡Cuánto hace que no oía esa palabra!
¡Décadas!

De todas formas, creo que las chinelas no son tan acolchadas como las pantuflas. 
Al menos, en lo que de ellas recuerda mi memoria. (Y también en lo que muestran las imágenes, ¿no?).


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> También chinelas.


Claro que sí (no sé qué le pasa a *cacar*). Pero según yo las *chinelas *son de mujer. En cambio, las *pantuflas *y la *chancletas *pueden ser de hombre o de mujer. 
De hecho, una mujer, o mejor aun: una niñita, es por aquí una *chancleta*.

*chanclas *nunca lo oí, pero sí *chanclos*, aunque son otro tipo de calzado.


----------



## oa2169

Me parece que en Venezuela les dicen "cholas" y también "cotizas". ¿Algún venezolano que confirme?

Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Calambur said:


> Claro que sí (no sé qué le pasa a *cacar*). Pero según yo las *chinelas *son de mujer. En cambio, las *pantuflas *y la *chancletas *pueden ser de hombre o de mujer.



No, no. Mi padre usaba chinelas. Y creo que en mi niñez (lejana) yo también.
Y nada, me pasa que hacía décadas, literalmente, que no oía ni leía esa palabra.


----------



## Idóneo

"Zapatillas de andar por casa", es una expresión muy familiar para mi. De toda la vida.


----------



## Darojas

Chanclas, chancletas, cotizas, arrastraderas, trespuntá, babuchas, chinelas...


----------



## oa2169

Darojas said:


> Chanclas, chancletas, cotizas, arrastraderas, *trespuntá*, babuchas, chinelas...



¿Esas "trespuntá" son las mismas abarcas costeñas colombianas?


----------



## Darojas

oa2169 said:


> ¿Esas "trespuntá" son las mismas abarcas costeñas colombianas?


Sí, y las abarcas faltaban en la lista.


----------



## susantash

Por acá lo de la foto son pantuflas.
Chinelas no porqaue las chinelas/chancletas (no sé si hay diferencias acá en uruguay) son de verano y lo de la foto es más calzado de invierno. 
Esto son chancletas/chinelas.http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQCduIVgfL28AKTGLrO5LA39DxLpUcriZm4_paXN53SUnoUTJlzFA


----------



## jorgema

_Pantuflas_, _babuchas _y _chancletas _en el Perú. _Chinelas _casi ya no se escucha (yo la recuerdo de mi infancia). En cuanto a chancleta, he oído llamar así incluso a las sandalias. Es un término menos preciso que pantuflas, babuchas o chinelas, que designan un tipo especial de calzado. Las chancletas en mi casa podían ser cualquier par de zapatos viejos, casi siempre con el talón aplastado, cómodos de tan usados, y que por este motivo se preferían para andar en casa.


----------



## Csalrais

oa2169 said:


> Me parece que en Venezuela les dicen "cholas" y también "cotizas". ¿Algún venezolano que confirme?
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno, en Tenerife para toda la gama de calzado cómodo que se pone uno para la playa o estar en casa, ya sea abierto o cerrado (como el de la imagen propuesta) usamos "cholas", así que es posible que compartamos el uso. También se llaman chanclas, chancletas o sandalias, aunque un poco menos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, sí, las de la la foto acá son pantuflas. Térmicas, agregaría yo. Junio, julio y agosto. Qué poco sexy que son...


----------



## Cold Mountain

En Perú también les llamamos pantuflas.


----------



## oa2169

Nadie ha hablado de "alpargatas" que, aunque sea un calzado de lona, se usa para andar por casa.

¿La usan?

Un abrazo.


----------



## torrebruno

Es calzado de verano. Y sí, puede usarse en casa, por qué no...
Aunque su uso fundamental es la de herramienta disuasoria: se blande en la mano a la vez que se le pregunta al niño rebelde: ¡¿quieres probar esto?!


----------



## oa2169

torrebruno said:


> se blande en la mano a la vez que se le pregunta al niño rebelde: ¡¿quieres probar esto?!



Y el niño responde: No, mi pié es muy chico y no me quedará buena.

Besos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

!Eso! Me gusta la gente con sentido del humor. Buena, oa. De verano, como dice Torre, si no se es gaucho pobre. "Dizque" las impusieron los árabes en las Españas, no los de ahora, los de antaño. Estas son las que se usan en estos suelos, de suela de yute.


----------



## Aviador

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> !Eso! Me gusta la gente con sentido del humor. Buena, oa. […]


Loable. Pero es que no sólo se necesita buen sentido del humor, sino también un buen manejo del idioma; algo que oa2169 tiene de sobra.


----------



## Darojas

Nadie ha hablado de "alpargatas" que, aunque sea un calzado de lona, se usa para andar por casa.

¿La usan?

Un abrazo.

Las alpargatas (alpargates) que conozco son de cabuya y los campesinos las empleaban para jornaliar, para ir al pueblo, para todo. Siguen vigentes en los trajes típicos, los grupos de danzas folclóricas y las reinas de belleza cuando se disfrazan de pueblo.


----------



## torrebruno

Hola Darojas: mira cinco o seis comentarios más arriba, el #23.


----------



## oa2169

Darojas said:


> Las alpargatas (alpargates) que conozco son de cabuya y los campesinos las empleaban para jornaliar, para ir al pueblo, para todo. Siguen vigentes en los trajes típicos, los grupos de danzas folclóricas y las reinas de belleza cuando se disfrazan de pueblo.



Yo me atrevería a afirmar que en Colombia ya no hay campesinos de alpargatas ni con la pata al suelo, pero tienes razón cuando dices que cuando las usaban eran de cabuya. 

Como todo en la vida, las alpargatas evolucionaron y hoy se usan hasta en las ciudades, pero de lona como estas. (aunque la "suela" sigue fabricándose en cabuya).

Un saludo.


----------



## Cold Mountain

Si te refieres a America hispanohablante, ya ves que hay muchas opciones. Yo diria _"Le gusta caminar/andar por la casa con pantuflas en lugar de ponerse zapatos"._ Aunque hubiese alguno que no entienda la palabra "pantuflas", lo va a deducir por el contexto. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Escp

En cuba le decimos pantuflas o zapatos de andar 

Las chancletas o chanclas para nosotros serían lo siguiente:http://rambletamble.blogspot.com/2009/11/macri-otra-para-triqui-en-chancletas.html


----------



## cacarulo

Escp said:


> En cuba le decimos pantuflas o zapatos de andar
> 
> Las chancletas o chanclas para nosotros serían lo siguiente:http://rambletamble.blogspot.com/2009/11/macri-otra-para-triqui-en-chancletas.html



Mirá para qué terminamos usando el blog de Artemio López 
Eso, en mi país, son ojotas.


----------



## Escp

Hola!

Bueno hubo un error con mi mensaje así que lo publico nuevamente

En Cuba solemos llamar a este tipo de calzado pantuflas, chinelas o zapatos de andar simplemente. Sin embargo la palabra chancletas o chanclas serían esto 
Las sandalias serían un zapato abierto al igual que las chancletas o chanclas pero más de vestir o por lo menos mas refinadas, ver ejemplo aqui


----------



## ACQM

Resumo lo que hay por España, o lo que yo sé

"Zapatillas de estar por casa" o "zapatillas" es cualquier calzado cómodo para estar por la casa de uno, si son de invierno y afelpaditas, también "pantunflas". Mis abuelos castellanos también las llamaban "alpargatas".

"Sandalias" es cualquier zapato abierto (se entiende que se te ve el pie o un par de dedos o el talón)

"Chanclas" o "chancletas" son las sandalias de goma para ir a la playa (aunque en verano hay quien usa las chanclas de zapatillas de estar por casa".

"Babuchas" son el calzado típico del magreb, de piel y acabado en punta. Por cierto, mi padre usa unas babuchas para estar por casa, pero babuchas de verdad que se las trajeron de Marruecos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Csalrais said:


> Bueno, en Tenerife para toda la gama de calzado cómodo que se pone uno para la playa o estar en casa, ya sea abierto o cerrado (como el de la imagen propuesta) usamos "cholas", así que es posible que compartamos el uso. También se llaman chanclas, chancletas o sandalias, aunque un poco menos




En Gran Canaria, mi abuela distinguía entre *babuchas*, cerradas por delante, de invierno, de *cholas*, de verano, con la suela, unas tirillas y poco más.
Sus nietos y demás descendientes ya decimos *zapatillas* en vez de babuchas, y ocasionalmente podemos decir cholas.

Me temo que babuchas es una de esas palabras que se decía en Canarias, al menos en Gran Canaria, y que se están perdiendo.


----------



## Jaguar7

En Bogotá, Colombia, la foto de 'lienzo' corresponde a unas _pantuflas_ y jamás se llamarían chancletas ni chanclas, pues estas son como las que muestra 'susantash'. Las babuchas son unas pantuflas pero muy acolchadas, como las de peluche con formas de animales, y las cotizas son una especie de alpargatas.

También se usan unas pantuflas o chinelas cerradas, de cuero, a las que llamamos mocasines o comanches: http://fl1.shopmania.org/files/p/es...ilus-5572-by-fluchos-para-hombre~44675753.jpg Sin embargo, estos también vienen con suela gruesa y sirven para la calle.

Hoy en día se han puesto de moda unos zuecos tipo médico:  http://es.oxypas.com/images/002103.jpg


----------



## frankfuruneko

No sé si aún te sirva la información.

En México el término más comúnmente utilizado es "pantuflas", para el calzado de uso en interiores, sin talón, fácil de meter el pie en él, generalmente de tela, acolchados y cómodos. Chinela no es tan utilizado, aunque en círculos más cultos sirve para referirse igualmente a calzado cómodo, para uso en interiores, fácil de meter en él el pie; sólo que en éste caso hace referencia a aquéllos elaborados con manufactura y materiales de alta calidad como piel, telas más caras, etc.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por acá las chinelas son un calzado femenino, con un poco de taco pero sólo una banda de cuero o tela que abraza el empeine. 
Las babuchas son los pantalones muy anchos tipo Alí Babá o el genio de la lámpara, y nada más.
En mi ejemplar de "Quincas Borba" de Machado de Assis el traductor hace vestir babuchas al protagonista y tuve que ir a buscar la versión original en portugués para enterarme que babuchas son chancletas. No me cerraba un hombre con "pantalones babuchas" de entrecasa en el Brasil del siglo XIX.


----------



## soplamocos

Kaxgufen said:


> Por acá las chinelas son un calzado femenino, con un poco de taco pero sólo una banda de cuero o tela que abraza el empeine.
> Las babuchas son los pantalones muy anchos tipo Alí Babá o el genio de la lámpara, y nada más.
> En mi ejemplar de "Quincas Borba" de Machado de Assis el traductor hace vestir babuchas al protagonista y tuve que ir a buscar la versión original en portugués para enterarme que babuchas son chancletas. No me cerraba un hombre con "pantalones babuchas" de entrecasa en el Brasil del siglo XIX.



Desconocía que hay calzado femenino llamado _chinela_. Para mí es lo mismo que _pantufla_. Aunque siempre prefiero usar este último porque _chinela _suena demasiado parecido a _chilena _


----------



## Kaxgufen

soplamocos said:


> Desconocía que hay calzado femenino llamado _chinela_. Para mí es lo mismo que _pantufla_. Aunque siempre prefiero usar este último porque _chinela _suena demasiado parecido a _chilena _



Yo les digo _chancletas _a las marca Guinga que me pongo para ir de la cama al baño, por ejemplo.
A las de cuero les puedo llamar _pantuflas_ pero la imagen mental es que son de tela de toalla (o similares). 

No sé que nombre les dan a los "escarpines con forma de animalitos"porque cuando yo era chico no los habían inventado...


----------



## Janis Joplin

frankfuruneko said:


> "...Chinela no es tan utilizado, aunque en círculos más cultos sirve para referirse igualmente a calzado cómodo, para uso en interiores, fácil de meter en él el pie; sólo que en éste caso hace referencia a aquéllos elaborados con manufactura y materiales de alta calidad como piel, telas más caras, etc."



¿Chinela en México y en círculos más cultos? Por favor dime en que parte de México pasa eso porque en esta parte de México no y sobre todo ¿cuáles son esos círculos más cultos? Acá para andar en la casa usamos cualquier tipo de zapato cómodo, pantuflas o de plano chanclas .


----------



## cacarulo

Esto es lo que en mi memoria, en mi niñez, era un par de chinelas: http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/chinel...l35-local-centro-13641-MLA110789171_696-F.jpg
Las pantuflas son más alcochonadas, digamos.
Y esos zapatos tipo médico que mencionaban en la página anterior, cuyo enlace no funciona, seguramente son lo que allí llamamos crocs: http://www.nakaoutdoors.com.ar/img/articulos/crocs_classic_imagen1.jpg http://www.healthcareglobal.com/public/uploads/large/large_article_im405_crocs.jpg


----------



## frankfuruneko

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Chinela en México y en círculos más cultos? Por favor dime en que parte de México pasa eso porque en esta parte de México no y sobre todo ¿cuáles son esos círculos más cultos? Acá para andar en la casa usamos cualquier tipo de zapato cómodo, pantuflas o de plano chanclas .



Considero que no me dejaste nada para responderte. Entre líneas, tus propias palabras responden a tus preguntas.
Saludos.


----------

